# Forget about eating Wild sea food



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Fukushima again...
This will absolutely destroy the fishing industry in Kamchatka (my home).

http://www.rt.com/news/396358-fukushimas-radioactive-water-released-ocean/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Fukushima again...
> 
> http://www.rt.com/news/396358-fukushimas-radioactive-water-released-ocean/


I've avoided fish from the Pacific for years. Not only Fukushima, but the high levels of mercury keep me from eating it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife loves tuna. I do the shopping and absolutely refuse to buy it for her. It only takes one tiny particle of radionuclide ingested to become a death sentence. Especially if it is plutonium, which Fukushima is spewing into the Pacific.

P.S. That article is a little screwed up. Tritium is by far not the most dangerous element to be released from Fukushima, as anyone with a tritium powered nightsight on their pistol would know.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We stopped in '11. I think that meltdown is going to go down in history as one of the great global tragedies.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> My wife loves tuna. I do the shopping and absolutely refuse to buy it for her. It only takes one tiny particle of radionuclide ingested to become a death sentence. Especially if is plutonium, which Fukushima is spewing into the Pacific.


I did hours of research on this several years ago. My conclusion was that you could go with Tongol tuna fished out of Thailand. I stopped eating fish altogether, but I noticed my source for Tongol was indefinitely out, so that might not be a viable option anymore.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bottle it and launch it on N Korea....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

DOW effed up the great lakes in the 60's
In 1968 I needed a fishing permit each day I went out, saying I wood knot keep any fishes

Tell that to a 10 year old with his own 12 foot boat and 5 1/2 Johnson, on a canal off Lac Sainte Claire


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Fukushima again...
> This will absolutely destroy the fishing industry in Kamchatka (my home).


Sorry to hear that. Did the currents deposit any of the Japanese debris from that tsunami?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

So sorry. Tritium dont seem to have a very long half life since the glow in the dark sights on Mr Sig aint very bright these days..but since it aint the bad boy of the bunch dont guess theres any need to worry about it. We love farm raised catfish form Old Miss. Pride of the Pond is hard to beat. The oldest boy sells it in the wholsale food bizness..so everybody loves catfish. May even starts rasiing them in the cement pond when it becomes dysfunctional.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did the currents deposit any of the Japanese debris from that tsunami?


Thank you. Yes, including bodies. Terrible time for everyone.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Thank you. Yes, including bodies. Terrible time for everyone.


Well seems like we are doing everything possible to destroy our planet. Googled some pics & my Lord, what a beautiful place. I would assume the people there would be rather different than the European Russians... maybe more like native Alaskans? Russia is incredibly diverse.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kamchatka is a heart-break for me every day I'm not there.
Yes, a nice variety of people (but thankfully very small population) many Koryaks, Buryat, Russians, Ukrainians...etc



******* said:


> Well seems like we are doing everything possible to destroy our planet. Googled some pics & my Lord, what a beautiful place. I would assume the people there would be rather different than the European Russians... maybe more like native Alaskans? Russia is incredibly diverse.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG, Bloated little Japanese...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Kamchatka is a heart-break for me every day I'm not there.
> Yes, a nice variety of people (but thankfully very small population) many Koryaks, Buryat, Russians, Ukrainians...etc


Wow, Kamchatka peninsula, you're almost an American, looks like a very nice place... but then I'm glad the Canuks, found a place for you to stay. Is there any going back for a visit?

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Wow, Kamchatka peninsula, you're almost an American, looks like a very nice place... but then I'm glad the Canuks, found a place for you to stay. Is there any going back for a visit?
> 
> *Rancher*


You mean Alaskans are almost Russian? 
Thank you. I try to go back there every other year but also fly to other places in Russia and South Eastern Ukraine. Family is everywhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who knows what Fukushima will ultimately produce?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

No problem. Got a trout bone lodged sideways in my throat when I was just a little kid 60+ years ago. Haven't been able to eat fish since. Well, maybe a fish stick or two every few years, but that's about it. No tuna, crab or lobster, either. Crawdads out of the crick, now that's a different tail, or a big ol' Eagle Lake trout with big bones you can strip out easy. Even them I chew gingerly...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stick said:


> No problem. Got a trout bone lodged sideways in my throat when I was just a little kid 60+ years ago. Haven't been able to eat fish since. Well, maybe a fish stick or two every few years, but that's about it. No tuna, crab or lobster, either. Crawdads out of the crick, now that's a different tail, or a big ol' Eagle Lake trout with big bones you can strip out easy. Even them I chew gingerly...


Isn't it something how those childhood events can stick with a person forever? I haven't taken a bite of shrimp since I was 11 or 12 and stepped on nail. The sound when I pulled my foot off reminded me of the sound when you bite into shrimp and that was all she wrote.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Figguered out years ago..trout are bonier than carp and dont taste near as good.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Figguered out years ago..trout are bonier than carp and dont taste near as good.


And I thought I was country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Figguered out years ago..trout are bonier than carp and dont taste near as good.





******* said:


> And I thought I was country.


Oh Lordy!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When you eat fish in a restaurant, you never know what you are getting.
One country that supplies a lot of farmed fish to the US is Vietnam. 
The following video is less than 5 minutes long, but worth watching.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

***UPDATE***

FUKUSHIMA PLANT OWNER DECIDES TO DUMP 777,000 TONS OF NUCLEAR WASTE INTO OCEAN

JULY 17, 2017 | THE ANTI-MEDIA | THEANTIMEDIA.ORG | 1,906 VIEWS
Top Tier Gear USA
Fukushima
Japan — More than three-quarters of a million tons of radioactive water is about to be dumped into the Pacific Ocean if the chairmen of the Tokyo Electric Power Company (TEPCO) and the Nuclear Regulation Authority (NRA) have their way, Japanese media reported over the weekend. All they require now is final government approval.
“The decision has already been made,” TEPCO chairman Takashi Kawamura told the media, according to the Japan Times.
As of July 6, about 777,000 tons of tritium-tainted water is being stored in about 580 tanks at the Fukushima nuclear plant. The water, which is constantly injected into leaking reactor No. 1 to cool it since it was damaged by a tsunami in 2011, is then filtered to remove radioactive materials. The complex filtering system can eliminate everything but tritium.
This has left the Japanese government with a problem. They can’t go on filling up tanks forever. Something has to be done with the radioactive water. A government panel is currently coming to a decision on the issue, and simply dumping the water into the sea is an option on the table.
TEPCO chairman Kawamura is just waiting on the green light. “We cannot keep going if we do not have the support of the state,” he told the media.
Kawamura certainly has the support of NRA chairman Shunichi Tanaka, who’s been urging the TEPCO boss to make the move. Tanaka has been critical of Kawamura in the past, saying he should be more proactive in his handling of the Fukushima nuclear crisis.
“An operator lacking the will to take the initiative does not have the right to resume operation of nuclear reactors,” he said recently at a special meeting with TEPCO’s top management.
According to the Japan Times, Kawamura “feels emboldened to have the support of the NRA chairman.”
Tritium itself is said to be relatively harmless, and discharge of tritium-tainted water into the ocean is standard operating procedure at nuclear power plants. Oceanographer Simon Boxall spoke to The Guardian on the tritium issue last year, saying:
“In the broad scale of things, if they do end up putting the material in the Pacific, it will have minimal effect on an ocean basin scale.”
But local fishermen say the actual harmfulness of tritium isn’t the issue. What’s paramount is the perception people will have when they hear of hundreds of thousands of tons of radioactive water being released into the ocean. In short, such a move would make customers question the safety of their catches, which would thereby affect their livelihoods.
“Releasing (tritium) into the sea will create a new wave of unfounded rumors, making our efforts all for naught,” Kanji Tachiya, who heads a fishermen cooperative, told the Japan Times.
And Aileen Mioko-Smith of Green Action Japan says there is even more to consider here. “They say that it will be safe because the ocean is large so it will be diluted,” she told The Telegraph, “but that sets a precedent that can be copied, essentially permitting anyone to dump nuclear waste into our seas.”
Furthermore, says Mioko-Smith, those in charge of managing the Fukushima nuclear crisis have had plenty of time to come up with solutions and that the “out of sight, out of mind” approach is unacceptable:
“This accident happened more than six years ago and the authorities should have been able to devise a way to remove the tritium instead of simply announcing that they are going to dump it into the ocean.”
Delivered by The Daily Sheeple
We encourage you to share and republish our reports, analyses, breaking news and videos (Click for details).


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Exactly and people still make fun of my herbivore ways haha
I do not touch meat or fish from any grocery store or restaurant but I would eat fish if I catch it in a small cleaner lake or a deer when I'm lucky enough when my friends share their game with me.



rice paddy daddy said:


> When you eat fish in a restaurant, you never know what you are getting.
> One country that supplies a lot of farmed fish to the US is Vietnam.
> The following video is less than 5 minutes long, but worth watching.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When you eat fish in a restaurant, you never know what you are getting.
> One country that supplies a lot of farmed fish to the US is Vietnam.
> The following video is less than 5 minutes long, but worth watching.


It was a sheet whole then and an even bigger sheet hole now. NEVER Eat Vietmanese anything!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Exactly and people still make fun of my herbivore ways haha
> I do not touch meat or fish from any grocery store or restaurant but I would eat fish if I catch it in a small cleaner lake or a deer when I'm lucky enough when my friends share their game with me.


Say what? Even Mishie will eat a good USDA sirloin with a tequila chaser!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess I'm blessed to be able to drive down the road for fresh caught, gulf seafood. Occasionally.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Say what? Even Mishie will eat a good USDA sirloin with a tequila chaser!


What do you mean by "even Mishie"?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> What do you mean by "even Mishie"?


As in the lowest of the lowly members here :vs_lol:


----------

